# red tiger x blue bar pied, what will i get



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

hello all i haven't gotten my birds yet and wont be breeding for a while but wanted to know what i would get if i bred my red (ash) tiger ( hope thats right ) he has red feather mixed in whith white to a blue bar (which looks a bit grizzled on wings) pied hen? i have a few odd marked birds i am getting and want to know if i will get unique colored birds from them.











http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...68203838885_1056621682_32115628_1895201_n.jpg
link for hen


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

can any one give me an idea of what to expcet please..


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You will get mostly grizzles with varying amounts of white. If the cockbird is carrying blue (it will have blue/black flecks), then you'll get 50% blues and 50% reds.


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

The cock is a red grizzle, the hen is a pencil splash or pied. The hen looks too young to sex at this point. As far as young from such a pair, red grizzles, blue grizzle, silvers, mealy, blue bars, pencil, etc. Much depends on the background of this pair as far as what color their parents were, grandparents, etc. There is no simple answer. I hope this helps. Both birds look very nice and I'm sure you will get a wide variety of colors/patterns.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The hen is a grizzle. I can't see any sooty on her. She is smokey/slate though, as her beak and toenails are flesh colored. Although that could be a result of the piebald. She is dark so I'm guessing she is smokey. Can you get a better picture of her?


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> The hen is a grizzle. I can't see any sooty on her. She is smokey/slate though, as her beak and toenails are flesh colored. Although that could be a result of the piebald. She is dark so I'm guessing she is smokey. Can you get a better picture of her?


I haven't gotten these guys yet, not till the 13th of next month when ALL are ready and my loft is complete..i will try to get better pic's of her from the guy who still has them for me. I am getting 7 birds from him and i know i am looking for another red either saddle, bar or checked if anyone knows someone who is selling any young birds, I am not looking to start breeding till they are at least a year old anyway..thanks and if the results are as you guys say then i am happy already


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

horseart4u said:


> I haven't gotten these guys yet, not till the 13th of next month when ALL are ready and my loft is complete..i will try to get better pic's of her from the guy who still has them for me. I am getting 7 birds from him and i know i am looking for another red either saddle, bar or checked if anyone knows someone who is selling any young birds, I am not looking to start breeding till they are at least a year old anyway..thanks and if the results are as you guys say then i am happy already


I will have some more late hatches available in the next month or so. I will post them for sale on here. May have some reds or black saddles (mismarked, but close to saddles).


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I will have some more late hatches available in the next month or so. I will post them for sale on here. May have some reds or black saddles (mismarked, but close to saddles).


ooooooooooo yes please blk saddle ( mis marked ) loving it, my daughter wants a black & white one too i forgot so maybe i get 2 or 3. where are you located? i am in ocala FL


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> The hen is a grizzle. I can't see any sooty on her. She is smokey/slate though, as her beak and toenails are flesh colored. Although that could be a result of the piebald. She is dark so I'm guessing she is smokey. Can you get a better picture of her?


here is a better pic of the grizzle hen hope this helps


----------

